# pidgin: проблема с utf-8 (icq)

## ptero

у меня и в pidgin и в sim следущая проблема: если я пишу кому-нибудь по-русски, кто в оффлайне или мне кто-то пишет по-русски, когда я в оффлайне, текст приходит вопросиками. в онлайне все ок. кодировка стоит utf-8.

еще одна проблема с немецким (по-моему, только в pidgin) - от некоторых "спецзнаки" (äöüß, €µ и т.д.) приходят как их эквиваленты latin1 в cp1251 (дцьЯ и т.д.), от большинства людей - вопросиками с следущей прибавкой:

(2008-02-04 00:13:55) [censored]: das w?re die seite (There was an error receiving this message. Either you and [censored] have different encodings selected, or [censored] has a buggy client.)

чувак-немец мне, кстати, только что сказал, что в убунте у него в пиджине "спецзнаки" тоже отображаются вопросами.

кто-то с такими проблемами сталкивался и решал их успешно?

ну и если кто-то использует другой клиент и таких проблем там точно нет, тоже можете посоветовать  :Wink:  хотя я бы хотел остаццо на пиджине (пока лучшего клиента под *никсы не видел)

----------

## user11

В licq, каждый раз как ставлю, сводит с ума одна и та же странность - почему-то мало выбрать кодировку (1251) один раз. Надо указать её для каждого пользователя, причём почему-то дважды. Может, дело как раз в том, что кодировка для работы через сервер и напрямую настраиваются в разных местах?... Не знаю. Но симптомы в чём-то схожи. И в конечном счёте всё работает.

(Исправлено: Неужели кто-то в аське по-русски пишет в utf-8? <-- вычеркните и извините за оффтопик. Не удаляю, т.к. на эту фразу уже ответили.)Last edited by user11 on Mon Feb 04, 2008 9:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ptero

гм... как я уже писал, мне важен и немецкий (и вообще latin1). потому и юникод.

----------

## mango123

А вы разве не заметили проблему с пользователями, которые пользуются 6-й версией icq?

В лиску от этих виндозных клиентов всё приходит по утв8 (и их сообщения видны), но вот ты когда посылаешь в утф - к пользователям 6-й версии аски - всё приходит в кракозяблах... 

Ё..... порой хочется ругаться! всё бы им всякие "перделки-свистелки" и "кряхтелки" и "гламурности" в этих аськах!!!

Короче, в связи с этим, я тоже имею геммор в общении даже с русскоязычным населением.

Те юзвери, кто сидит в венде на миранде - всё нормально!

Теперь по существу: 2 ptero поинтересуйся , что за клиент icq с противоположной стороны? Если 6-я аска - то вот тебе и ответ на твой запрос.

----------

## ptero

да всевозможные.

и qip, и миранда, и триллиан, и 6-я аська, и 5-я аська...

со всеми одна и та-же проблема. в онлайне все ок, в оффлайне в обе стороны кракозябры

и в пиджине, и в симе, и в копыте. вот только в джаббере с аськиным транспортом все ок. но на одном серваке только и там постоянно глючило все, то транспорт (гейт) вылетал и не хотел пересоединяться, то сам джаббер.

в результате так и живем под пиджином и время от времени материмся  :Wink: 

да, нащщет 6-й аськи и немецкого - им все "спецзнаки" от меня приходят нормально, мне от них - вопросиками.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Жабберный транспорт можно себе персональный поставить.

----------

